# Sheetrocking the Basement



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

in the tundra of North Dakota


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No v.b. or vapor retarder required, or suggested; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par003.htm

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/5-thermal-control/basement-insulation

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

Gary


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, just to clarify this. Since I live in North Dakota I don't need a vapor barrier? I can just use the fiberglass rolls of insulation against the concrete basement wall? I'll check what rating I need. But so it'll be concrete foundation wall, then insulation, then sheetrock?

thank you


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No v.b. on basement concrete walls if under the 2009 IRC, check locally to be sure. I suggest foam board rather than f.g. on concrete; http://www.swinter.com/services/documents/ChallengesofBasementInsulation.pdf

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems

Gary


----------

